# Kann ich hier brauchbar aufrüsten, oder muss ich neu kaufen?



## Monalye (15. Februar 2015)

*Kann ich hier brauchbar aufrüsten, oder muss ich neu kaufen?*

Ich möchte jetzt meinen Pc, der im März 3 Jahre alt wird, aufrüsten, allerdings bin ich nicht sicher, ob sich da nicht eine Neuanschaffung eher lohnen würde, was meint ihr bitte?

System:
Prozessor: Intel Core i3 2120 CPU @ 3,30 GHz
Motherboard: P8H61-M LE/USB 3 REV 3.0 New H61 B3 Revision (von der Packung abgeschrieben, ich finds am PC nirgends.)
Arbeitsspeicher 4 GB
Netzteil.... find ich nicht, vielleicht weiß jemand, wo ich Details dazu finden kann 

Budget... naja, umso weniger, desto besser, Limit ca 800 Euro


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Februar 2015)

Grafikkarte?

Edit:
Ach, ich sehe gerade dass es einen integrierten Grafikprozessor hat. Nur erkenne ich nicht was für ein Chipsatz das sein soll. NVIDIA? AMD?

Der Prozessor ist schon mal nicht mehr aktuell, nur ein Zwei-Kerner. Einen guten 4-Kerner bekommst du für um die 200 Euro.
Arbeitsspeicher sollte man verdoppeln, kostet nicht die Welt. Müsste nur wissen welchen RAM-Typ du da verbaut hast. 1333 oder 1066 Hz? Ist ein RAM-Riegel drin oder sind schon beide Banken besetzt?

Wie ist dein Eindruck zur integrierten Grafikeinheit? War die dir bis dato schnell genug (auch in HD)?


----------



## Enisra (15. Februar 2015)

naja, man könnte schon so ein paar Dinge machen mit dem Budget in dem man einfach da Gehäuse, Festplatte und Laufwerke übernehmen könnte

Ich hab da mal was fixes ausgesucht:
https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...Nevis-CPU-Kuehler-120mm::30426.html?from=cart
https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...7-Mainboard-Sockel-1150::29829.html?from=cart
https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...swell-Sockel-1150-boxed::27361.html?from=cart
https://www.caseking.de/shop/catalo...290-DC2OC-4096-MB-GDDR5::26360.html?from=cart

Wäre bei Caseking jetzt 660€
Da wäre im Zweifelsfall noch Platz für ein neues NT und entweder einen weiteren RAM-Riegel bzw. neues RAM-Kit für 8GB


----------



## Herbboy (15. Februar 2015)

Je nach dem, was du vom PC übernehmen kannst, reicht 

- neue CPU
- mehr RAM
- neue bzw. richtige Grafikkarte

Neues Netzteil wäre evlt. auch noch nötig - an sich müsstest du am Netzteil selbst mehr Details finden, wenn du den PC aufmachst und da mal aufs Netzteil schaust. Bei der Gelegenheit auch mal schauen, wie lang eine Grafikkarte ungefähr sein dürfte, bevor sie vorne beim Gehäuse dranstößt. Anbei ein Bild, so müsste das Board ausgerichtet sein, wenn du den PC aufmachst - da wo die grünen Pfeile sind kommt die Graka rein, und da mal messen, wie viel Platz wäre. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Optimalfall reichen die drei og. neuen Teile aus, denn für das Board bekommst Du noch sehr gute neue CPUs - Laut Asus https://www.asus.com/de/Motherboards/P8H61M_LEUSB3/HelpDesk_CPU/  kannst du da zB auch noch den sehr gute Core i5-3470 benutzen, 180€ - man muss nur evtl das BIOs vorher updaten. Oder man könnte auch nen Xeon für das Board nehmen, der ähnlich wie der von Enisra genannte ist - das wäre das der hier http://geizhals.at/de/intel-xeon-e3-1230-v2-bx80637e31230v2-a781378.html?hloc=de    Enisra hat da halt noch ein neues Board mit vorgeschlagen, was den Sockel 1150 hat, und als CPU dann natürlich einen Xeon für den Sockel 1150 - Dein Board hat aber den älteren 1155, daher müsstest du eben dann eine "meiner" beiden CPUs nehmen. Die CPUs für den neueren Sockel 1150 sind zwar ein wenig besser und kosten kaum mehr als die für den 1155, aber du sparst Dir halt den Boardwechsel, wenn du einfach nur eine neue CPU holst für Deinen Sockel 1155. 

Dazu dann eine Grafikkarte zwischen 150 und 350 Euro je nach Wunsch (eine AMD R9 270X zB kostet 160€ und bringt bei modernen Games idR noch hohe bis maximale Details) und 4GB mehr RAM - falls du derzeit schon 2 Riegel im PC hast, dann am besten einfach 2x4Gb neu kaufen, das sind dann 65€. Insgesamt kostet das ganze dann ca 450€ für die Variante mit der R9 270X und dem Xeon für Deinen Sockel ohne einen Boardwechsel.  Allein die R9 270X wäre selbst ohne CPU-Wechsel schon Welten stärker als das, was der PC derzeit in Games leistet.

Falls ein neues Netzteil nötig wäre, rechnest du weitere ca 50-60€ ein. D.h. an sich hättest du dann für 500€ schon einen sehr guten PC. Falls du mehr für eine bessere Grafikkarte ausgeben willst: 180-190€ kostet die AMD R9 280, die ist 15% schneller als eine R9 270X, die Nvidia GTX 960 kostet 200-220€ und ist ähnlich stark, manchmal auch stärker als die R9 280. Eine R9 290 wiederum kostet 270€ und wäre nochmal deutlich stärker als bei vorher genannten Karten, danach kommt noch die GTX 970, die ein wenig schneller ist, aber auch 320€. Noch mehr auszugeben lohnt sich nicht. 

Du kannst dann aus Komfortgründen vlt noch ne SSD kaufen - die beschleunigt den Alltag enorm und kostet 60€ für 128GB, was locker für Windows und alle Programme reicht sowie auch Games, die nicht so groß sind. und wenn man 256Gb (100€) nimmt, würden sowieso einige Games gut draufpassen. Hier mehr Infos zu SSDs, falls du nicht weißt, was das ist SSDs: Superschnelle Speicher Darlings - Kaufberatung inklusive Marktübersicht    und für die CPU vlt noch einen Kühler, damit der PC sehr leise ist. 


Und hier von heute ein Special zu PCs Spiele-PCs ab 500 Euro - große Kaufberatung mit Beispiel-Konfigurationen  da siehst Du, dass du für 800€ einen guten PC zusammenstellen könntest selbst du ALLES neu brauchst.


----------



## Monalye (15. Februar 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Grafikkarte?
> 
> Edit:
> Ach, ich sehe gerade dass es einen integrierten Grafikprozessor hat. Nur erkenne ich nicht was für ein Chipsatz das sein soll. NVIDIA? AMD?
> ...



Grafikkarte hab ich eine Nvidia Geforce T560 Ti eingebaut, ich möchte auch unbedingt wieder eine Nvidia Geforce GTX, halt die neueste Generation.


Ich hab' den PC noch nie aufgeschraubt gehabt, der ist von Beginn an sowas wie eine heilige Kuh für mich, weil mir die Anschaffung damals nicht leicht gefallen war... von einem Tag zum anderen war der Laptop kaputt, da musste ich mein Sparbuch komplett plündern 
Wenn ich sehen könnte, was für einen Ram-Typ ich habe...

@ Herbboy
Der PC soll halt wieder für ca 3 Jahre sehr gut brauchbar halten, also alle Spiele in der Zeit abkönnen. Wenn das Mainboard das nicht bietet, dann hau ich es lieber jetzt raus, als nach einem Jahr zu hadern.

Ich glaub, ich werd tatsächlich, bis auf die Komponenten bei denen es egal ist, wie DVD-Laufwerk und Case alles neu machen....  ich mach da ohnehin nichts selbst dabei, auch das Aufsetzen dann nicht, ich geb den Rechner wieder meinem Händler, der schon diesen PC gebaut hat.
Obwohl mir grad einfällt, Case und DVD-Laufwerk kosten quasi nichts.... da wird besser sein, diesen PC als Reserve oder Zweitgerät zu behalten und die Teile im neuen Rechner neu kaufen.

Komm ich da mit 800 Euro hin, oder was meint ihr, eher 1000 Euro?

Herboy, hast bitte die beste Kombination Mainboard, CPU und Graka, die für 3 Jahre sicher hält? Den Rest sag ich einfach, sollen sie um das herum aufbauen. Seinerzeit hatten sie den Auftrag, das es eine gute Grafikkarte sein muss, der Rest ist egal, der soll halt dazupassen  
Dann könnte ich die 3 Teile Mainboard, CPU und Graka fix bestellen und den Rest sollen die für mich passend einbauen.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Februar 2015)

Monalye schrieb:


> Der PC soll halt wieder für ca 3 Jahre sehr gut brauchbar halten, also alle Spiele in der Zeit abkönnen. Wenn das Mainboard das nicht bietet, dann hau ich es lieber jetzt raus, als nach einem Jahr zu hadern.


 die eine Xeon-CPU, die ich für Dein Board Vorschlage, ist fast genau so stark wie die, die Enisra vorschlägt - d.h. wenn Enisras Vorschlag 3 Jahre hält, dann meiner auch (zumindest FAST so lange) 


Ich würde dann nehmen: den Xeon 1230v2 für Sockel 1155, 4GB mehr RAM btw. direkt 2x4GB neu (zB Crucial Ballistix ) und als Grafikkarte eine AMD R9 270X, Nvidia GTX 960 oder AMD R9 290, ggf. noch ein neues Netzteil zB ein BeQuiet System Power 7 mit 500W


----------



## Monalye (15. Februar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> die eine Xeon-CPU, die ich für Dein Board Vorschlage, ist fast genau so stark wie die, die Enisra vorschlägt - d.h. wenn Enisras Vorschlag 3 Jahre hält, dann meiner auch (zumindest FAST so lange)
> 
> 
> Ich würde dann nehmen: den Xeon 1230v2 für Sockel 1155, 4GB mehr RAM btw. direkt 2x4GB neu (zB Crucial Ballistix ) und als Grafikkarte eine AMD R9 270X, Nvidia GTX 960 oder AMD R9 290, ggf. noch ein neues Netzteil zB ein BeQuiet System Power 7 mit 500W



Entschuldige, das ich das nicht gleich verstehe, ich bin damit so wenig beschäftigt.... ist das Xeon 1230v2.... der neue Prozessor? Also bleibt mein Mainboard? Oder heißt so das Mainboard? Auf jeden Fall ist alles notiert, so werde ich es ansagen, Grafikkarte wird wieder eine Nvidia, ich schau da gar nicht so auf Werte, irgendwie "Fanboy"-Verhalten, ich steh auf die Marke


----------



## Enisra (15. Februar 2015)

nein, der Xeon ist der der vorgängergeneration, den neuesten habe ich da gepostet, aber das würde halt schon ein paar Euro Sparen, für z.B. eine GTX 970


----------



## Monalye (15. Februar 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> nein, der Xeon ist der der vorgängergeneration, den neuesten habe ich da gepostet, aber das würde halt schon ein paar Euro Sparen, für z.B. eine GTX 970



Ach so, 970 gibt es auch schon? Das geht so schnell, ich bekomm gar nie mit, in welcher Saison die gerade sind, alle 2 Wochen eine neue Karte. Welche ist die neueste TI?
Ich möchte auf keinen Fall auf 10erBeträgen rumreiten, es soll ja doch wieder halten und Freude machen, ohne Lags und Standbilder.


----------



## Enisra (15. Februar 2015)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ach so, 970 gibt es auch schon? Das geht so schnell, ich bekomm gar nie mit, in welcher Saison die gerade sind, alle 2 Wochen eine neue Karte. Welche ist die neueste TI?
> Ich möchte auf keinen Fall auf 10erBeträgen rumreiten, es soll ja doch wieder halten und Freude machen, ohne Lags und Standbilder.



die gibt es schon einer kleinen Weile, alleine es gab da dieses 4GB Speicherproblem


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (15. Februar 2015)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ach so, 970 gibt es auch schon? Das geht so schnell, ich bekomm gar nie mit, in welcher Saison die gerade sind, alle 2 Wochen eine neue Karte. Welche ist die neueste TI?
> Ich möchte auf keinen Fall auf 10erBeträgen rumreiten, es soll ja doch wieder halten und Freude machen, ohne Lags und Standbilder.


Wie Eni es bereits sagte, ist die Karte bereits seit Ende 2014 verfügbar, hat zuletzt aber wegen nur realer 3,5 GB schnellem VRAM statt Hänger 4 für negative Schlagzeilen gesorgt.

Besitze selbst solch eine, bin damit sehr zufrieden, und wenn man nicht über Full-HD hinaus geht, hat man im Normalfall keine krassen Nachteile. Es sei denn du willst dir in nächster Zeit einen 4k-TFT anschaffen.


----------



## Monalye (15. Februar 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wie Eni es bereits sagte, ist die Karte bereits seit Ende 2014 verfügbar, hat zuletzt aber wegen nur realer 3,5 GB schnellem VRAM statt Hänger 4 für negative Schlagzeilen gesorgt.
> 
> Besitze selbst solch eine, bin damit sehr zufrieden, und wenn man nicht über Full-HD hinaus geht, hat man im Normalfall keine krassen Nachteile. Es sei denn du willst dir in nächster Zeit einen 4k-TFT anschaffen.



Ach dieses ganze Technikzeugs, diese ganzen Bezeichnungen, einfach furchtbar wenn man sich damit nicht beschäftigt. Ich getrau mich aber nicht nochmal so fahrlässig zu sein wie letztes Mal, als ich einfach panisch einen PC rund um eine Graka in Auftrag gab. Wer weiß, baut mir der da was teures ein, was es billiger besser gibt und ich check es gar nicht 
Ich hasse neue PC's ja grundsätzlich, schon mein Festplattencrash vergangenen Sommer hat mich aus der Spur geworfen. Also die HD muss er mir wieder mit einbauen, denn nochmal von Null anfangen, das mag ich mir gar nicht vorstellen


----------



## Enisra (15. Februar 2015)

vielleicht kann dir ja einer von hier helfen?
Aber auch sonsten, kann man das eigentlich auch ganz gut alleine und naja, ich denke mal das hier auch jeden ruhig Löcher darfst wenn es um die Hilfe geht 
und nja, da musst du dir auch keine Gedanken von wegen "blöden Fragen" machen, weil ja, in die ganze Materie muss man sich einlesen und das dauert


----------



## Herbboy (15. Februar 2015)

Also: eine GTX 960 für ca 210€ ist etwas schwächer als eine AMD R9 280X, die 230€ kostet. Direkt 20-30% besser ist eine AMD R9 290, die du für 270€ bekommst. Eine GTX 970 wiederum kostet ca 320€, ist dabei aber nur um die 6% schneller als die AMD R9 290. Ähnlich viel kostet die AMD R9 290X - die beiden Karten von AMD verbrauchen aber dafür mehr Strom als die GTX 970. Rein was die Leistung "pro Euro" angeht, wäre die AMD R9 290 die beste Karte. Ob die eine oder andere Karte nun neuer ist oder nicht, spielt dabei ja keine Rolle. Die R9 290 ist Leistungsmäßig top, genau wie die GTX 970. Wirklich merkbar schneller wird es erst mit ner GTX 980 für über 500€...  und wenn du aus irgendwelchen Gründen unbedingt Nvidia nehmen willst, dann nimm halt die GTX 970. Dann aber keine so sauteure, denn es gibt welche, die derzeit für um die 380€ gehandelt werden, und das wäre - Fanboy hin oder her - echt tendenziell ein dämlicher Kauf, außer man hat einen Geldesel zu Hause  

Mainboard: das ist das Motherboard, also das von Asus, was du nanntest. Ein Mainboard hat immer einen "Sockel", in den die CPU reinkommt. Bei Deinem ist das der Sockel 1155, und der Nachfolgesockel ist der 1150. Die CPUs müssen aber zum Sockel passen. Der Xeon 1230v2 passt zum Sockel 1155, in dem Fall könntest Du das Mainboard dann also einfach weiter benutzen. Der 1230v3 und auch der 1231v3 passen zum Sockel 1150 (das v2 oder v3 steht in dem Fall für den Sockeltyp), da müsste dann ein neues Board her, dafür sind die CPUs ein wenig schneller - aber das sind eher um die 5-10%, also da sollte man echt überlegen, das alte Board weiter zu nutzen, zumal speziell der Xeon 1230v2 auch nochmal um die 20€ weniger kostet als der Xeon 1230v3 oder 1231v3

Bei den Core i3 / i5 / i7-CPUs ist das etwas einfacher zu sehen, für welchen Sockel die gedacht sind, denn da sind die 2000er und 3000er CPUs für den Sockel 1155, die 4000er für den 1150.


----------



## Monalye (16. Februar 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also: eine GTX 960 für ca 210€ ist etwas schwächer als eine AMD R9 280X, die 230€ kostet. Direkt 20-30% besser ist eine AMD R9 290, die du für 270€ bekommst. Eine GTX 970 wiederum kostet ca 320€, ist dabei aber nur um die 6% schneller als die AMD R9 290. Ähnlich viel kostet die AMD R9 290X - die beiden Karten von AMD verbrauchen aber dafür mehr Strom als die GTX 970. Rein was die Leistung "pro Euro" angeht, wäre die AMD R9 290 die beste Karte. Ob die eine oder andere Karte nun neuer ist oder nicht, spielt dabei ja keine Rolle. Die R9 290 ist Leistungsmäßig top, genau wie die GTX 970. Wirklich merkbar schneller wird es erst mit ner GTX 980 für über 500€...  und wenn du aus irgendwelchen Gründen unbedingt Nvidia nehmen willst, dann nimm halt die GTX 970. Dann aber keine so sauteure, denn es gibt welche, die derzeit für um die 380€ gehandelt werden, und das wäre - Fanboy hin oder her - echt tendenziell ein dämlicher Kauf, außer man hat einen Geldesel zu Hause
> 
> Mainboard: das ist das Motherboard, also das von Asus, was du nanntest. Ein Mainboard hat immer einen "Sockel", in den die CPU reinkommt. Bei Deinem ist das der Sockel 1155, und der Nachfolgesockel ist der 1150. Die CPUs müssen aber zum Sockel passen. Der Xeon 1230v2 passt zum Sockel 1155, in dem Fall könntest Du das Mainboard dann also einfach weiter benutzen. Der 1230v3 und auch der 1231v3 passen zum Sockel 1150 (das v2 oder v3 steht in dem Fall für den Sockeltyp), da müsste dann ein neues Board her, dafür sind die CPUs ein wenig schneller - aber das sind eher um die 5-10%, also da sollte man echt überlegen, das alte Board weiter zu nutzen, zumal speziell der Xeon 1230v2 auch nochmal um die 20€ weniger kostet als der Xeon 1230v3 oder 1231v3
> 
> Bei den Core i3 / i5 / i7-CPUs ist das etwas einfacher zu sehen, für welchen Sockel die gedacht sind, denn da sind die 2000er und 3000er CPUs für den Sockel 1155, die 4000er für den 1150.



Wow, vielen Dank, diese Erklärungen helfen mir sehr viel weiter, danke dir


----------

